# Solar Panel



## Toffeecat (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi all. I have today bought my first motorhome. I cant wait to get out and about but need a bit of advice. I want to have a solar panel fitted to my Elddis Suntor 120. The dealer I bought it of quoted over £600 for a 100w panel. Is this reasonable or is that to much? To be honest I'm an ex diesel fitter so ok with spanners but not so good at electrical work. Is there a book, video or the like where I can do it myself? Is it easy? A job a decent mechanic could sort? Can anyone recommend a place to buy a panel and is 100w enough? 

Oh and it needs a tv aswell so any advice on this? As you can see I'm a complete novice.

Thanks all

Mick


----------



## Private (Aug 13, 2017)

*Easy for you.*

I did my own and I'm neither fitter nor electrician; you are already halfway better experienced to do your own than I was. 
You should have no problem with the physical fitting of the panel and the electrical side is simply wiring the panel to the solar controller and the battery. Your solar controller will give you the wiring diagram, but I can assure you it is not technically heavy; just dealing with positive and negative with appropriate fuses and wire gauge.
As a fitter (you,not I) I recommend buying individual components as you will be able to fit it with more flexibility if you make your own brackets. I have the flexibility to raise my panel at either side to catch the winter sun better when required. 
Lots of other threads on here already that will help and I'm sure this one will bring more experienced advice soon.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi easy to do,i fitted my panels but made my brackets from fence mounts and used a booat deck cland for cable entry.
I also did not buy expensive all sing and dance regulator but used a £25 german kemo 174 split charge unit to charge engine and service battery,it picks up the lowest and charges it first,will handle 16 amps which is up to about 200w of panels.
The panels i bought from ebay on winning a auction,but bimble solar if you google them are good for panels plus bits and bobs,panels should be around £100 for 100w unit.
Simple to wire up,regulator pos neg to battery,mine has two pos ,one to each bat and one neg which goes to earth.
Then and only after wireing to battery should you connect the panel to the reg unit so the regulator wont get boiled and blow with over voltage with nowhere to go,best of luck.


----------



## witzend (Aug 14, 2017)

Look for utube solar panel fitting video. A lot of 240 v TV's have a transformer in the lead taking voltage down to 12v

Fitting a solar panel to a motorhome or caravan: Part 1 - YouTube


Ebay Panel + Fitting Kit

It depends how you use the van as to whether you'll actually need a solar panel if your on the move every couple of days you might not need it


----------



## Papillon (Aug 14, 2017)

Try this company they give advise and are fast on delivery 

120w Solar panel kits for caravans, motorhomes; solar battery chargers


----------



## IanH (Aug 14, 2017)

Toffeecat said:


> Hi all. I have today bought my first motorhome. I cant wait to get out and about but need a bit of advice. I want to have a solar panel fitted to my Elddis Suntor 120. The dealer I bought it of quoted over £600 for a 100w panel. Is this reasonable or is that to much? To be honest I'm an ex diesel fitter so ok with spanners but not so good at electrical work. Is there a book, video or the like where I can do it myself? Is it easy? A job a decent mechanic could sort? Can anyone recommend a place to buy a panel and is 100w enough?
> 
> Oh and it needs a tv aswell so any advice on this? As you can see I'm a complete novice.
> 
> ...



Mick

Here's how I did it............
Autosleeper Warwick Duo Solar Installation

Hope this works. 

The main issue is not power generation, for me, it is weight! Especially on the roof. This installation of 140w is a total of 6Kg, incl wiring, panel, glue, controller etc, just 6Kg. Works perfectly, we never use a hook up to site power, actually, we never use sites, in the UK!

Let me know if it opens..........

IanH


----------



## winks (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello Toffeecat

I have recently fitted a 150w panel to our Hobby and this is the second I've fitted in about six years.

This time I bought the kit from here  Search results for: 'solar' - Alpha Batteries

Next day delivery and seems to be a good quality bit of kit. The controller is not the top spec MPPT type but still delivers in excess of 7.5A in the right conditions.

Not a bad job on a dry day and someone will help you out I'm sure.


Cheers

H


----------



## alwaysared (Aug 14, 2017)

IanH said:


> The main issue is not power generation, for me, it is weight! Especially on the roof. This installation of 140w is a total of 6Kg, incl wiring, panel, glue, controller etc, just 6Kg. Works perfectly, we never use a hook up to site power, actually, we never use sites, in the UK!
> 
> Let me know if it opens..........
> 
> IanH



This was my concern, a mate offered me a 270w panel but it weighed 19kg! Where did you get your stuff from?

Regards,
Del


----------



## IanH (Aug 14, 2017)

alwaysared said:


> This was my concern, a mate offered me a 270w panel but it weighed 19kg! Where did you get your stuff from?
> 
> Regards,
> Del



Google Photonic Universe, then go to semi flexible solar panels. Used them several times now, fast delivery good help if you need it. My 140w panel is 3.5Kg!!!


----------



## winks (Aug 14, 2017)

IanH said:


> Google Photonic Universe, then go to semi flexible solar panels. Used them several times now, fast delivery good help if you need it. My 140w panel is 3.5Kg!!!



I think both Photonic and Bimble solar do a good range of panels and kit. I went with Alpha because of the W discount and free next day delivery. Had a look at your thread on the Aotosleeper site and it looks a nice job for your panel van conversion.

Cheers

H


----------



## PaulandSam (Aug 14, 2017)

*Solar panel*

Hi,

I have just fitted a 260 amp panel to my van and linked it to a pair of 90 amp deep cycle batteries.

I found it easy to fit myself and brought the whole kit from Midsummer Energy in Cambridge for £300.

The batteries were another £300 but they are good for 1200 plus cycles.

Hope this helps - feel free to come back to me if useful


----------



## Bill70 (Aug 14, 2017)

*Bill Hunter*



Toffeecat said:


> Hi all. I have today bought my first motorhome. I cant wait to get out and about but need a bit of advice. I want to have a solar panel fitted to my Elddis Suntor 120. The dealer I bought it of quoted over £600 for a 100w panel. Is this reasonable or is that to much? To be honest I'm an ex diesel fitter so ok with spanners but not so good at electrical work. Is there a book, video or the like where I can do it myself? Is it easy? A job a decent mechanic could sort? Can anyone recommend a place to buy a panel and is 100w enough?
> 
> Oh and it needs a tv aswell so any advice on this? As you can see I'm a complete novice.
> 
> ...



Hi Mike I have a 100wt panel on my van which I fitted, just follow the manual, or go on youtube. As to buy ebuy.


----------



## Toffeecat (Oct 1, 2017)

*Fitted*

Thanks all for the advice on the solar panel. Got one with all included in the kit. Was a total doddle to fit and works a treat. That saved me over £350 by doing it myself. Took an afternoon and really, anyone can do it as its just so easy.

Thanks again

Mick


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 2, 2017)

Toffeecat said:


> Thanks all for the advice on the solar panel. Got one with all included in the kit. Was a total doddle to fit and works a treat. That saved me over £350 by doing it myself. Took an afternoon and really, anyone can do it as its just so easy.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Mick



Well done! What size panel did you go for in the end?


----------



## exwindsurfer (Oct 3, 2017)

Not sure if I when over board with my solar kit lololololIve three 125amp batteries as well  so no need for hook up .


----------



## wildebus (Oct 3, 2017)

exwindsurfer said:


> Not sure if I when over board with my solar kit lololololView attachment 58172Ive three 125amp batteries as well  so no need for hook up .



You can never have too much Solar


      Array by David, on Flickr



OR Batteries



     Bank by David, on Flickr


----------



## exwindsurfer (Oct 3, 2017)

wildebus said:


> You can never have too much Solar
> 
> 
> Array by David, on Flickr
> ...



What Size  panel are they Wildbus ?


----------



## wildebus (Oct 3, 2017)

exwindsurfer said:


> What Size  panel are they Wildbus ?


100W Panels
110Ah AGM Batteries


----------



## oldish hippy (Oct 3, 2017)

bimble solar for panels ebay for controller cello for tv either one with sat built in  and hd or freeview 12 volt with adapter tpregulate voltage they run on 12 volts


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 3, 2017)

hairydog said:


> It sounds too expensive to me. Expect the panel and brackets to cost about £1 per watt, the controller to cost £60 and the wires and glands about £20. Allow £20 for glue and sundries.
> 
> That adds up to about £200. Charging another £400 for fitting it is not reasonable in my view.
> 
> ...



A sensible reply until your last statement regarding tv.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 3, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> A sensible reply until your last statement regarding tv.




Seconded  :wave:


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 3, 2017)

You could do it yourself for about  £130 .ish .if you can wire a plug you can wire a solar panel .the daunting bit is being sure you don't drill Any wiring  in the roof  ,I contacted the manufacturer  sent a photo showing where I wanted to drill they said that's  ok . while you are considering doing it yourself see if you can fit a larger panel ,  as S P are very poor in our winter , you can buy a TV on eBay that claim 1 amp  power ,the top of the range avtex use about 3 amp but are superb..


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 3, 2017)

hairydog said:


> You really ought to learn to read.
> That curly ? symbol at the end ought to be an extra clue. It was a question, not a statement.
> A question you failed to answer. In fact nobody answered it.
> Perhaps there is no answer.



I can assure you I can read, grow up.


----------

